# Molly & Billy have an UNPLANNED bath!



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

And ME, too! ound:

I was working in the yard shoveling some dirt and moving some patio blocks, when I turned around to find that Molly and Billy had decided to abandon their toys and to ROLL in the dirt pile! Billy had a stick hanging from his butt, and the picture of Molly's feet speaks for itself!

All I could think was: *"OMG! My daughter is going to KILL me!! They're having COMPANY tonight!!"* :frusty:

So I did what any good mommy/grandma would do: I tried to hide the evidence! ound:ound: They were both so good in the sink (ONE at a time, thank you!), and from the pictures you can see that they commiserated the whole time! :biggrin1:

My daughter will NEVER know! :suspicious:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound:ound:ound: Too funny....well, maybe not for you!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, that is too funny!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ound:ound:ound: ..that last picture has a "Oh, man, was THAT worth it ?" look!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hahahaha! I guess unexpected baths come with the territory...oh yeah, that last look in the sink....so long suffering! ound: They're adorable even dirty or wet!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maureen they seen you playing in the dirt and it looked like fun to them ound: You can watch my furkids anytime if they come home bathed.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

imamurph said:


> ound:ound:ound: ..that last picture has a "Oh, man, was THAT worth it ?" look!


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:tea: It looks like they were partners in grime but sure had fun doing it. ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

imamurph said:


> ound:ound:ound: ..that last picture has a "Oh, man, was THAT worth it ?" look!


*Billy: "Oh yeah, totally!!! Think she'll notice if we go out and do it again?"*
ound:ound:ound: Oh Maureen, I feel your pain. They must have homing devices in their brains for the dirtiest, wettest spots around. Mine will go out of their way to walk through the puddles/mud/pickers!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know what you're complaining about, that's what Milo looks like every day since I had the yard work done. ound:ound:ound:

I agree, can I bring Milo over. Maybe you wouldn't notice one more to bathe. I'll just tell him to sit quietly and line up. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahaha

Ryan


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I agree, can I bring Milo over. Maybe you wouldn't notice one more to bathe. I'll just tell him to sit quietly and line up. ound:ound:ound:


Gotta' tell you...with the amount of water there was ALL OVER the kitchen...AND all over ME!...there could have been FIVE Havs here, and it wouldn't have made a difference. :brick:

Bathing Molly is usually challenge enough, but *TWO??!! *I have an even greater respect now, than I did before, for all you brave souls who have MULTIPLES! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Those two look like they had a great time! I'm about to finally get a fence in a week or two so I am sure mine will be needing emergency baths more often too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What partners in crime they were!


I would let you get my dogs dirty as can be if you were willing to bath them afterwards  Belle and Dora will be over shortly!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now I'm getting nervous about getting a second. Hope I'm not making a *big* mistake.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Geri, two can be double the trouble! But more than double the fun!

I loved the photos of Molly and Billy! They remind me of my two when it is bath day. When one is in the sink, the other one will "check" on him....and they'll also check on each other when I'm drying one on the grooming table and the other is running free. 

But I can't decide if they are REALLY concerned about the other, or mocking him ("Ha! Mom got you!") :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> I loved the photos of Molly and Billy! They remind me of my two when it is bath day. When one is in the sink, the other one will "check" on him....and they'll also check on each other when I'm drying one on the grooming table and the other is running free.
> 
> But I can't decide if they are REALLY concerned about the other, or mocking him ("Ha! Mom got you!") :biggrin1:


DITTO for us! I wash them in the basement laundry tub. Cody gets washed first (because I made the mistake of washing Tess first, which Cody took as his opportunity to RLH throughout the house, on all of the furniture while soaking wet and covered in mud!) When Tess is in the tub, Cody stands up on his tippy toes,trying to get his nose over the edge. I've never been sure if it was concern for her or making sure I tortured her just as much. Then he races to the top of the steps so he can pounce on her when she comes up. And I wonder why she is so skittish?!?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hahaha, Jill and Jane! I've wondered the same thing...is that _really_ concern, or are they just laughing at one another's misery.

My chihuahua is so weird...when I used to bring my Yorkie home from the groomers, she would run through the house *screaming* for 5 or 10 minutes, I kid you not! I don't know if it was because he smelled different or looked different or what. The first time she did it, it was very distressing, I thought she was hurt! I had never heard a sound like that come out of her! Then I just felt so very sorry for Tucker....wouldn't it just SUCK to come home from the beauty shop and have someone run screaming through the house when they saw you?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Those little stinkers. They are just like children, the minute you turn your back they do something naughty.

Last week I couldn't find Biscuit in the yard. I had been watering and turned my back for a few minutes. And he disappeared. I was a bit panicked but everything was secured.
I finally found him behind a hedge, eating POOP, and it was all over him and hanging out his mouth. UGH UGH UGH The poop was either our cat's or a raccoons. I hope this post won't damage his stellar Forum reputation. LOL

Molly and Billy are an awfully cute pair of mischief makers!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Shelley, Jane, Jill, Amy et.al...

You guys are SO, SO freakin' FUNNY! ound:ound:

LMBO, and Off, and Off, and Off (yeh! IF ONLY!)...ound:ound:ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Moko said:


> LMBO, and Off, and Off, and Off (yeh! IF ONLY!)...ound:ound:ound:


If that really works, could you please laugh my butt off too? op2:

I'm with you Geri! These guys are scaring me! Maybe it's better not to even think about getting two! What do you do while your bathing hav no. 1? Keep the other in a holding pen?


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

I would just like to thank my mother for the bath-- saves my husband and I doing iteace:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I think that having two Hav's (even three dogs at times) is alot of work, but the joy they give you far out weighs it all!:biggrin1:

Does anyone here regret getting a second, third of even 4+ dog?? I bet not..


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Maureen,
I just love that last picture...ound:

Thanks for sharing.

*'Lo*


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

imamurph said:


> I think that having two Hav's (even three dogs at times) is alot of work, but the joy they give you far out weighs it all!:biggrin1:
> 
> Does anyone here regret getting a second, third of even 4+ dog?? I bet not..


Well, as a person with *one-and-**a-half Havs *(Billy is only here part of each day!), I have to say that having more than one is *FANTASTIC*!

Bath challenges aside, ound: my Molly is so happy and so contented since Billy has come into our lives. They keep each other happy, have LOTS of RLH's, kissy-nose each other, and give us THREE times the smiles and laughs. I did laugh during the bath debacle, I have to admit!

And Molly has become more demonstrative in her affection, and she snuggles and kisses way more than before (Billy is such a cuddly, huggy-bear...he's teaching Molly well!)...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My gosh, Maureen, what kind of puppy sitter are you? Tsk, tsk..... letting the kids get all dirty like that. :suspicious: 

Of course I would never let my Havs run in the mud and roll in the dirt. Nope. No way. :biggrin1:

Mind you, these were taken on Monday, when there was still a lot of snow out there. Yesterday and today, less snow/more mud, they both looked even dirtier than your two! There was NO white left on Sammy whatsoever. sigh....... BUT they had soooooo much fun. :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Marj..I really like that last pic! It could go in " Dogs Gone Wild Mag!":biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, Marg!

That last picture is so funny...good Halloween costume...A TREE! ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The two adorable stinkers! We have the same story...Benji watches Lizzie while she is being bathed. Lizzie whines until she is sure that I am just bathing Benji and don't have any sinister motive in holding him in the bathtub! :biggrin1:


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

The pictures look so familiar that I feel like I am not alone...my pups looked like that with leaves stuck everywhere on the little bods...their first experience with the backyard in the early morning hours (dewy grass and debris everywhere) and not too sure what to make of it. So they roll in it!! Thanks goodness bathing does get rid of the evidience..and they smell good and soft all over once again....Trish


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

HAVA-FUN Rocks!!!!! The dirtier the merrier  hahahaha


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"the dirtier, the merrier" is so true, Suzanne! LOL Those pics of Sammy are nothing compared to what they both looked like a few days later, after their RLH in the mud. UGH! 

I finally managed to get Sammy washed so his white is white again. Now to see if I can get Ricky washed. It's hard on my back even though they are washed in our big sink in the garage, but I'll be cutting Ricky's hair again so maybe that will help.


----------

